# High pitch humm ringing between 60-70mph



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been noticing a noise from the passenger side of my car. It only happens between 60-70 mph. It's a high pitch ringing noise, sounds like the noise you would hear if you rubbed the edge of a crystal glass. It changes in pitch over the 10 mph span. My best guess is wind noise at the wheel or tire, but don't understand why only one side of the car. Sounds to be from the front. 
I've only had the car about a month and didn't notice it with the stock tires, but they were only on the car a few days. I put on Avons just after Christmas. Since the noise seems to be speed related and locate in the front passenger area, I swapped the tires on that side of the car. The noise is still there on the same side. I just did it last night and was only over 60 for ~1 mile on the way to work and couldn't tell if the sound moved to the rear. I don't feel any problem with the alignment or vibration in the steering wheel. The car has 14k miles on it. Is there anyway to help pinpoint the problem?


----------



## Silly Rabbit (Nov 15, 2006)

Update. Found the issue. The stock grill was replaced with a billet grill. It has several thin slats that run horizontally without a border. I put some cardboard behind it to block the wind and the noise is gone. I have a new grill on the way.


----------

